# Two fish swim into ...........



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Two fish swim into a concrete wall. 

One turns to the other and says, “Dam!!"


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Short. Sweet. Not nasty. Very funny. :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

It wasn't very funny for the fish JSW...........he got quite a nasty bump on the head!!!


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Is that 4, 10's from our Doncaster Judge


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> It wasn't very funny for the fish JSW...........he got quite a nasty bump on the head!!!


 8O Sorry. Never thought of that. But it could have been a big bad fisherman who bumped him over the head for dinner. :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Is that 4, 10's from our Doncaster Judge


  As Moira ( I think that was her name) on Opportunity Knocks (I think?) used to say. I'll give it Foive. :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Close............It was Janice Nicholls on Juke Box Jury.............

Now.....whats for tea.........ah yes......Trout.... :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Janice. That's the one. Trout? I've had a few of them in my time. I don't mean the old version either. :lol:


----------

